# Some minor off roading in the allroad



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I decided to do a little bit of trail and off roading in the my allroad just to see how it would do. I didn't do anything very crazy but everything went well. I did find that there is something loose or broken in the front right suspension. It made a little rattling noise over some of the bumps so it's probably a bushing or something. I'll check on that later. Here's the pics:

The only real obstacle was a small rock climb




































I did make it over that and up to the top before it got too dark










I did most of the drive on level three with only the little rocky part on level four. This is what most of the road was like with bunches of puddles about 6" deep. Again nothing crazy but fun.










And found a hitch hiker at the bottom.










I'm pretty impressed so far with the allroad. Aside from the crappy tires that came with it handled everything in stride.


----------



## jingallstheclown (Sep 17, 2009)

I am impressed, I baby mine, since it feels like everytime I try to do something cool with it (which is why I bought it haha) something breaks/costs me a ton of money and time. I am glad you get to have some fun with yours


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

G0to60 said:


> I did find that there is something loose or broken in the front right suspension. It made a little rattling noise over some of the bumps so it's probably a bushing or something.


Crawl under the car and check you lower ball joints. They will make a click click or rattly sound over bumps when shot, and not necessarily all the time, Might take the right bump. There is 2 lower and 2 upper control arms and the ball joints come attached to the arms. They are $100-$200 each depending where you get them. But not that bad to change.

I'd be willing to bet the shot one has a ripped ball joint boot, it will be obvious. :thumbup:





G0to60 said:


> I'm pretty impressed so far with the allroad. Aside from the crappy tires that came with it handled everything in stride.


I fixed mine, and lovin it! Already tackled some deep snow with it just to try them out.

These are 215/60-17 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S, and if you wanted to go a bit taller they come in 225/60-17 as well.

Goodbye trashed Michelin's


















Hello Yokohama!


















As far as I dare went on the Michelins, now I'll get right across that field. 









Also I loved my AR, then hated it, but for the last year I'm totally in love with it again. Wonderful cars when everything is working right. But mine kicked me in the balls for a good year of expensive repairs. :banghead:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice!! Those new treads look awesome. :thumbup:

I have the same love/hate relationship with my Corrado. It's great when everything is running great but there are times when it drives you to insanity.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

LOL I have a G60 in my Jetta, so apparently I'm a sucker for punishment.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I had the same realization just after I bought the allroad that I am a glutton for punishment with semi-rare, unique (needy) cars that can rip your heart out when they don't work right. 

I can see that owning a G60 Corrado and an allroad at the same time may test my patients with repairs and breakdowns. We shall see.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

HaHa you've got it as bad as I do!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

petethepug said:


> HaHa you've got it as bad as I do!


:wave: 

So far so good. I think the suspension compressor is going out. It doesn't like it when the temps get below 30F or so. I get the suspension light on sometimes but not every time I drive the car. We'll see how it does after a few runs up to the mountain for snowboarding season.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Made it up to some more back country roads. This was my scouting trip to the base of Mt. Adams before the actual climb. 










and the morning of the climb with the Audi still packed full of gear.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Campy! We do that do, but I'm a touch more Gypsy.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> Campy! We do that do, but I'm a touch more Gypsy.


 Badass picture!!!:laugh:


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Man... Makes me wanna take the car out on something other than a gravel trail road and take some pics.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)




----------

